
Inferno Raspberry Pi image – beta release - neverm0re
http://lynxline.com/inferno-raspberry-pi-image-beta1/
======
phaer
2014, year of the Plan 9 desktop ;)

------
xkarga00
Can someone explain the main differences between Plan 9 OS and Inferno? Why
should I use one of them?

~~~
xiaq
Answering the second question: you won't want to use it in production, but if
you have ever been intrigued by one of those Unix philosophy preaches, you
should definitely take a look at it. It takes the tool philosophy (build
simple tools that are easy to combine) and filesystem metaphor much further,
besides addressing some (albeit not all) long-standing Unix WTFs.

Plan 9 is not the most elegant design of OSes, but its simple ways of combing
primitives are pretty amazing. Simplicity is underappreciated nowadays.

~~~
smorrow
"you won't want to use it in production"

Would you mind saying why? It isn't unstable or anything, just unfamiliar, in
that you can't write C programs on it. But people do use it in production.

~~~
xiaq
Well, it's always safer to use widely used solutions in production. That way
you encounter fewer bugs, and it's much easier to find a workaround in case
you do encounter one.

~~~
stonogo
this smells like "I don't have a technical reason"

~~~
4ad
It's slow and doesn't run any software people usually want to run in
production. If your "production" needs are something Plan 9 is actually
tailored to, sure, go ahead.

I run it as my primary development environment, but what I do is pretty
specific, 99.9% people need something else out of their development systems.

------
mjl-
fun to see. inferno is an impressive system.

be sure to click to the repository, it has an overview of the 26 steps (so
far) to get to the point where it is now.

also congrats to the author for getting to this stage, with steady
improvements.

------
rcarmo
Tried it, seems there's something wrong with the image:
[https://code.google.com/p/inferno-
rpi/issues/detail?id=1](https://code.google.com/p/inferno-
rpi/issues/detail?id=1) (gonna try a second SD card anyway)

I have high hopes for this, though, since Inferno is a lot of fun to tinker
with.

------
SixSigma
A compressed image of a bootable plan9 SD card for the Raspberry Pi is
available from this link:

    
    
        http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sources/contrib/miller/9pi.img.gz

------
ritonlajoie
Hello i would like to try that in virtualbox since I don't have a RPI. How one
would go to load an .img file in virtualbox ? Should I try to convert it to
some .iso and boot with it ?

~~~
rm445
Are you very specifically interested in running an ARM port targeted at the
Raspberry Pi? If you just want to try Inferno or Plan 9 generally, try:

[http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/downloads.html](http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/downloads.html)

[http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/download.html](http://plan9.bell-
labs.com/plan9/download.html)

------
f2f
Great news! This will finally bring Amoeba into the mainstream!

------
caseyf7
Why would I want to run this on my Pi?

~~~
codezero
Why would you have a Pi instead of a MacBook Pro?

Rhetorical question is rhetorical.

~~~
insky
Why is that a rhetorical question? It's a perfectly valid question.

~~~
codezero
Because the Raspberry Pi is basically an experimentation/testbed platform.
It's meant to do basically anything which is why one might install Inferno, or
any other OS on it.

Furthermore, it's backed by an SD card, so it's not as if any OS you choose
completely monopolizes the platform. You don't need to choose just one when
dealing with it.

If your Raspberry Pi is your only computer, then yeah, maybe this isn't for
you, it does clearly say beta release on the page.

~~~
AndyJPartridge
Yes, as you say.

The beauty of the Pi is the fact you can have a variety of SD cards with
different OS/Configurations and easily swap between them and play with them.

It is a very cheap educational tool. I have 4 of them, and they also make
great network storage tools. Add a HDD, the transmission software and you can
easily download TV shows and stream them to you 1080p TV for example. £27 in
the UK, absolute bargain.

~~~
gcb0
Except for the price, you can have the same flexibility with any other
computer. Well any other non Apple device actually, i run Linux on my hp
touchpad tablet...

